# Confused about Restricted Stock Units



## plant43 (11 Nov 2009)

As part of my job, I received an allocation of shares last year. Some of them vested this year and I sold them. Does anyone know what I need to do to make myself tax compliant with these and what form I need to fill in for revenue?


----------



## Domo (11 Nov 2009)

You should have completed a Form RTSO1 and paid any relevant income tax within 30 days of exercies.
Any gain when you sold them (disposal proceeds, less costs and value on exercise) is liable to CGT, and you need to calculate any gain and pay CGT due if any, by 15th December.
You will also in due course need to complete a Form 11 for 2009


----------



## Squonk (11 Nov 2009)

There is a previous thread here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=94356&highlight=rsu


----------



## plant43 (11 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like RSUs are treated differently to stock options.


----------



## plant43 (4 Dec 2009)

Slightly related to this - the gain I made was well below the threshold for CGT per year (1,270 euro). Do I need to fill in a CGTA form at all (and put 0 down as the amount of CGT owing) or do I only need to fill out CGT1 form for 2009 when it's available in January next year?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Eeyore (4 Dec 2009)

They are treated as Benefit in Kind not as CGT. See this [broken link removed] on the Revenue website.


----------

